

Graal Tutorial at CGO 2015 [video] - chrisseaton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af9T9kFk1lM&feature=youtu.be

======
chrisseaton
To give this the context that the moderators removed when they changed the
title, Graal is a new dynamic compiler (JIT compiler) for the JVM from Oracle
Labs. It's used, in amongst other projects, as the compiler that backs the
high performance implementation of Ruby and C extensions, JRuby+Truffle.

[http://www.chrisseaton.com/rubytruffle/](http://www.chrisseaton.com/rubytruffle/)

~~~
616c
I just want to say you are one of those rockstar programmers right now. I was
talking today with a co-worker about JRuby and your research, and even he was
impressed.

I am just starting to get back into programming, and because I need credit
coursework I have to start off with Java this time. 1yr to 6m ago, I was
dreading that prospect. But your work, other JVM languages like Clojure, and
the undefeatable power of JVM web stacks on things like Tech Empower
benchmarks make the uphill battle to understand Java so long, but seem so much
more fruitful than when I would look at Java prior before I read so much cool
Java research and practice on HN, Reddit, and elsewhere in that time.

So thanks for your work. I one day hope to understand at least 1% of Java
internals and understand your Graal and Truffle work.

I will check in next decade when I am ready. :-)

